# Latest Cobalt is a Killer...



## bearswede (Jan 20, 2007)

Hey Jim and you other poison gurus...

  I just picked up this neat KR-3 from Welldigger and his wife... It has dots on the side panels... Are they just random mold markings, or are they something special? I have my musings; anyone else know or want to speculate?

  Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jan 20, 2007)

Side panel...


----------



## bearswede (Jan 20, 2007)

Other...


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 20, 2007)

Braille?   Great bottle wheather those dots are significant or not![]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 20, 2007)

Hey Ron...

 I was going to say the same thing as Gunsmoke ...looks like braille.  Could it spell poison?[8|]

 One other thing Ron,  how do you get such good pictures of your stuff? I'll have to come out to see you and get some lessons. Looks like I'm going to have a lot of time on my hands...[&o]

 Wayne


----------



## bearswede (Jan 20, 2007)

Great minds think alike... That's 3 of us anyway...ROR...

  Hey, Wayne... Did you have your surgery yet? I think the first trick to photography is to get a decent camera... I researched online when I decided to go digital... And one website had a lot of info and some sample photos that convinced me the Optio by Pentax was a great little camera that could deliver quality close-ups, which is what I was looking for... I'm sure there are plenty others out there, but you need the info to separate the wheat from the chaff...

  Ron


----------



## Jim (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi Ron, That's a sweet little poison. The small side bumps are a normal feature of the KR-3. I would think that they were intended as an additional warning device for those who picked up the bottle in the dark. They are rather small, as most warning bumps/hobnails had considerable size. ~Jim


----------



## bearswede (Jan 20, 2007)

Hmmmm...

  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Mystery_Bottle/m_3109/tm.htm


----------



## capsoda (Jan 20, 2007)

It is barille for "Return To Capsoda"....[] Very nice poison Ron.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jan 20, 2007)

i think its braille too now the thing to do would be to get a book on learning to read braille and see if it says anything or not


----------



## bearswede (Jan 20, 2007)

Good idea, Spencer...

  In fact, I found a site (for kids, actually) that translates English into braille... There is a lot of verticality to braille which doesn't appear to be the case for the mystery dots on my bottle... None of the obvious words/phrases like"poison" and "not to be taken" looked like the patterns on the bottle... So, I'm now skeptical...

  Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jan 20, 2007)

Here's the braille site...http://pbskids.org/arthur/print/braille/


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 20, 2007)

Hey Ron...

 Nope, haven't had the surgery yet... another week and a half... Jan 31st...[]  It's gonna be a long, long winter[&o]

 But with the way the cold was being whipped up by the wind today 40 - 50 mph and windchill 10-15 degrees below Zero,[] I ain't missin that much, am I ...[&:]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Jan 21, 2007)

Verticality???  Doesn't that come before Horizonticality with alot of beers inbetween??? [sm=lol.gif] 


 Man, I'm up late. that kind of crack is legal if your up late, right??? []


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jan 21, 2007)

lol i watch PBS all the time i especially like aurthur which is in the URL you posted so i assume it has something to do with the cartoon (i know i know but its interesting)


----------



## poisons4me (Apr 1, 2007)

sorry guys,not brail.caused by mold in making,air venting i believe is what the source was.my PRR disinfectant has 1 dot in 4 places on shoulder and those were not intended either.see it an alot of mine.anyway the reason for this post was more to say..great poison,they become harder to find every year.i think they are awsome.pick up the smallest one if you get a chance,congrats on a quality addition


----------



## capsoda (Apr 1, 2007)

It is braille but it is in Japaniese. It says "Komishi love Oil".



 April Fools Day!!![]


----------



## poisons4me (Apr 1, 2007)

ive just been imformed that is japanese for komishi love oil.


----------



## cdnbottleguy (May 3, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braille_cell
 unsure if it is the same as this


----------



## Just Dig it (May 19, 2007)

It Was Probably Hellen Keller's = )


----------

